# Team Norway Floatinganzug 2-Teiler nur 99,00 EUR



## Fishing-Adventure.com (6. November 2009)

*Team Norway Floatinganzug  2-Teiler*​ *Flotation Suit
**EN 393  zertifiziert

Gr. S bis 4 XL

NUR 99,00 EUR






*
​ Dieser Sicherheitsanzug ist eine Schwimmhilfe und gemäß der  *CE EN  393* Norm hergestellt, geprüft und  *zertifiziert*.​ Durch die Mindestanforderung von *50 N  Auftrieb*, verringert dieser Anzug das Risiko, unter die  Wasseroberfläche gezogen zu werden.​ Die Reflexstreifen und die gelbe Fluor-Leuchtfarbe  reflektieren das Licht auch aus größerer Entfernung und macht diesen Anzug gut  sichtbar.​ Eine Schaumfütterung isoliert auch bei extrem kaltem Wetter  und schützt gleichzeitig gegen zu schnelle Unterkühlung.​ Der gesamte Anzug ist zusätzlich mit einem warmen  *Fleece-Innenfutter* ausgestattet.​ Selbst die abnehmbare Kapuze ist gefüttert.​ Lange Reißverschlüsse an der Seitennaht ermöglichen ein  schnelles An- und Ausziehen des Anzuges.​ Alle Nähte sind verschweißt, wodurch der Anzug *100%  wasserdicht* ist.​ Die Hose ist bis zu den Knien mit Schaumzellen gefüttert und  gibt zusätzlichen Auftrieb.​ Ärmel und Hosenbund lassen sich mit Hilfe von  Klettverschlüssen eng anlegen.​ Der Ärmel-Innenbund aus Neopren läßt sich ebenfalls mit Hilfe  eines Klettverschlusses eng anlegen.​ Die gut durchdachten Innen- und Außentaschen bieten jede Menge  Möglichkeiten, auch Wertgegenstände sicher zu verstauen.​ Zum einfachen und sicheren Transport dieses Anzuges wird ein  robuster *Transportsack* aus 100 % Nylon mitgeliefert.​ Dieser Anzug ist kein Überlebensanzug oder  Rettungsweste, sondern eine Schwimmhilfe.​ Durch die Benutzung dieses Anzuges erhöht sich  der körpereigene Auftrieb und verringert das Risiko, unter die Wasseroberfläche  gezogen zu werden.​ Wir gewähren keinerlei Garantie auf eine  Rettung oder Bergung.​ Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene  Gefahr.​ 

Material 100% Nylon​ Futter 100% Polyester​ Innen: 100% Polyester​ Ärmel-Innenbund: 90 % Neopren, 10% Nylon

*Hier gehts zum Shop!
*http://www.fishing-adventure.com/be.../team-norway-floatinganzug-flotation-suit.htm​


----------

